# Microsoft will sichere Softwareentwicklung fördern



## Newsfeed (18 September 2008)

Der Software-Konzern Microsoft will Firmen mit kostenlosen Tools und über ein Partnerprogramm dabei unterstützen, einen sicherheitsorientierten Software-Entwicklungsprozess einzuführen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

